# Harbor Freight Brad Nailer........



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I also have a HF brad nailer. Got it for $15 and since it is not a tool I use a lot, I figured it was worth it. I have used it WAY more than I thought I would (ran about 10 sleeves of brads through it) and have had no problems with it. Mine takes up to 1-1/2" brads and at 80# on the compressor, does a great job. Never planned on passing it down so I figure I got a great deal.


----------



## iGotNoTime (Oct 25, 2006)

I just discovered this place! I have one an hour North of me and am astounded at the coupons and catalog prices. I have the same fears, I figured if this stuff is that cheap it must be that cheap.

But if majakdragon got that nailer for $15 and used it that much I think the money has found the wallet again!

I have wanted for a long time to go dump $1500 in that store, but am paranoid. Do you guys shop there much? Any bad experiences or is it safe to spend money in without coming home with a cart full of boat anchors? I would appreciate any input on this place as I have never spent a dime there yet but want to.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You need to determine how heavy the usage of the tools will be. For home use (light) I have quite a few of their tools. I have seen problems with the power tools including not being able to get parts if needed. They also sell name brand rebuilt tools. I got an Ingersol Rand 450# impact gun for $50 less than tool repair shops sell unclaimed tools for. The deep well impact sockets really take a beating also.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

I have had mostly good luck with HF stuff. The good has been a 4 1/2 grinder, impact sockets although they have thick walls, hand wrenches and a 12" sliding miter saw seems to be ok although it hasn't been used a lot yet. The bad was a 10" slider miter saw that felt like it was rolling on rocks, a palm sander that lasted about ten minutes before the clamps for the sandpaper broke off, flare nut wrenches broke real easy. Never had a problem with taking anything back though. I would just look it over pretty good before buying and see if it looked like it was really obvious cheap stuff or not. My store is only about 5 minutes away so it isn't a big deal if I do need to take something back. If you are planning on using it hard a lot I probably wouldn't buy the store brand. They do have name brand stuff there or online though.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Worst thing I have seen with HF tools is the the portable band saw. The guard that has to be removed to change blades has 9 screws in it, making blade changes time consuming. The blade guides also broke off after less than 10 cuts. If you live close to the store, you can get things rectified. I would need to mail it back.


----------

